# Help! FSU vs. Chapman



## deus_ex_machina85 (May 12, 2008)

I was accepted into FSU for Production and Chapman for Directing. Please help me decide. 

*Chapman*
-3 years
-$28,000/year
-pays for all films
-$20,000 given for thesis film with 10 days to shoot
-Exorbitant living costs - $800-$1000/month

*Florida State*
-2 years
-$11,000/year (from in-state tuition)
-pays for all films
-$18,000 given from thesis film with 6 days to shoot and 3 days of pickups
-Reasonable living costs - $400-$500/month


----------



## Jayimess (May 12, 2008)

I would do a search on this site for FSU.

There was a very in-depth discussion among several members of this forum about FSU a couple weeks ago, positives and negatives about the program, that I can't recreate here.  I believe one of them is in a thread called "FSU Conservatory" and the other is in "Woo Hoo or Fight On."  There are two posters, Pythagoreas and FLFilmFan, who know a lot about the school.  Click on their blue profile names, and you can review their posts and see what they have to say.

Money isn't everything, is my point.


----------



## redpokiepenguin (May 12, 2008)

I had the same choice but in the end i chose chapman. Partially because of location, but mostly because I just didn't have a good experience when I interviewed.


----------



## mckinnod (May 12, 2008)

Can't really speak about FSU, I looked at their program but I am out of state and my tuition would have been closer to double the in-state rate though I can't remember exactly how much it was going to be.  I don't think you can go wrong with either decision though I am partial to Chapman since I beleive their system works best for me as well as the fact that for cinematographers we have one of the best cine profs out there in Bill Dill.  And the Knotts Studio is incredible.  Chapman has made a lot of strides in the past ten years since beginning the program and I am very impressed.  
   I came very close to applying to FSU and like what students are doing down there, but at the end of the day I want to be closer to LA where I think I will make more connections.
Donald


----------



## Bware (May 12, 2008)

Cool dude, congrats (we met on that USC tour in April).

I dunno how much advice I can give, considering I'm going to Chapman (got rejected from USC), and turned down the interview from FSU.  

Guess it really depends on what you feel fits you best.  Cost of tuition and living expenses is a big factor, but there's also a big difference in the kinds of places you'll be living, haha.  Its probably more important to choose the place that you think will best prepare you for a career.  Which school will offer you the best opportunity for learning, creativity, and - most importantly - a post-graduation job?  

Anyone know if it's more difficult to get into the Chapman Directing program than the FSU production program?

Good luck choosing, let us know what you decide. If it's Chapman, I still need housemates haha.


----------

